# Please help me choose which outflow lily pipe



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm getting ready to purchase lily pipes for my setup: Found Here

ADA Mini-L 
45cmx24cmx30cm (18"x9.5"x12")
Iwagumi Style
Eheim 2213
DHG and HC
Probably just tetras

My choices are:

Do!Aqua Poppy Glass PP-1









Do!Aqua Violet Glass VP-1









CAL AQUA Fluxus 









CAL AQUA Efflux










My goal:

To choose a pipe that will be aesthetically appealing and functional at the same time.

My concerns:

The CAL AQUA Fluxus pipes are made for tanks 15-25cm in height. Their next pipe (Efflux) are made for 20g tanks. On top of that, it states that "each piece is unique" leading me to think that these pipes are made more for aesthetic reasons. 

If I were to go with Do!Aqua, which would be more suitable for my setup?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

If you find the Cal Aqua pipes for sale anywhere, let me know.. I've been wanting to find/buy them for about a month now, with no luck. I actually just emailed Cal Aqua directly today because I'm tired of feeling like I'm being ignored by GLA.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I've asked GLA when they'll be getting more fluxus sets in and they said by next week. I'm glad I've had to wait for them because I would have just ordered them without putting much thought into it. Which led me to this thread.


----------



## David P. (Feb 3, 2013)

hi,

i just purchased the Blau aquaristic lilypipe, cheaper than ADA and i could not get the Calaqua labs.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

So I went with the Do!Aqua Poppy Pipe, but I don't think I thought this through all the way. The hole I drilled in my stand have the pipes installed on the back of the tank. Could this work? I'd have the outlet on the far right corner facing toward the front and the inlet next to it on the left.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I love poppy pipes personally, allows me to run my 2213 in a 45f at full blast without my betta noticing a thing


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

what creates the SOFTEST flow?
medium?

anyone ever compair flow

and i have the same question as Knicolas .. 
...
i have a 6 gallon so SMALL tank


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

softest flow is a poppy pipe, no contest there.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

only thing with the Poppy would be how large it is. Size if a tennis ball right? Would it look out of place is a smaller tank?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm so indecisive. I canceled my order for the poppy glass pipes. I'm hesitant to purchase the violet glass because I'm afraid the downward flow might be too harsh in my small tank. If I went with the jet pipes and turned down the flow would I be okay? Is using the quick disconnect to adjust flow on my eheim a problem?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

hisxlency said:


> only thing with the Poppy would be how large it is. Size if a tennis ball right? Would it look out of place is a smaller tank?


This was one of the reasons I decided to cancel my order on the poppy glass pipes.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 15, 2011)

I just got the Cal Aqua's from Green Leaf. Always excellent service
and quick ship.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

keep the poppy clean and you won't notice it. hell I have leaves growing over mine, it is literally invisible. I have thread on here about my 45f if you wanna see one in action. And mine is made by gush, I'd be willing to bet the doaqua is even clearer.

And its more like the size of a slightly enlarged golf ball.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

pwolfe said:


> keep the poppy clean and you won't notice it. hell I have leaves growing over mine, it is literally invisible. I have thread on here about my 45f if you wanna see one in action. And mine is made by gush, I'd be willing to bet the doaqua is even clearer.
> 
> And its more like the size of a slightly enlarged golf ball.


Nice tank pwolfe. You're right, in your tank it's hardly noticeable. But for my iwagumi setup, I think it would distract from the main focal point which is on the opposite end of where my pipes would be.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

The smallest poppy pipe is a little larger than a golf ball, def. smaller than a tennis ball. I have it on my 60H, but I think it might be a bit large for a mini-L. 

I'm using the cal aqua nano fluxus on my girlfriend's mini-L and I'm not a fan. The way the flow is directed (down) blows away the soil and sand sometimes if the flow is too strong. Same situation with the violet pipes.

For a smaller tank like a mini L, I would go for either the do!aqua jet or ada mini jet pipes, or try to find the regular looking lily pipes. these I think are the best because the flow isn't pointed down, so you don't kick up your substrate.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> The smallest poppy pipe is a little larger than a golf ball, def. smaller than a tennis ball. I have it on my 60H, but I think it might be a bit large for a mini-L.
> 
> I'm using the cal aqua nano fluxus on my girlfriend's mini-L and I'm not a fan. The way the flow is directed (down) blows away the soil and sand sometimes if the flow is too strong. Same situation with the violet pipes.
> 
> For a smaller tank like a mini L, I would go for either the do!aqua jet or ada mini jet pipes, or try to find the regular looking lily pipes. these I think are the best because the flow isn't pointed down, so you don't kick up your substrate.


Exact answer I was looking for! Thanks for your help. I figured the violet and the fluxus would create a problem with the down flow. May I ask what filter you have on the mini-l?


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I'm using the cal aqua nano fluxus on my girlfriend's mini-L and I'm not a fan. The way the flow is directed (down) blows away the soil and sand sometimes if the flow is too strong.


I'm looking at the Cal Aqua Nano fluxus pipes









and the outflow pipe looks like its pointing upwards. But you're saying that it actually directs the flow downwards??? Damn, I was going to get those pipes (because it _looks_ like it points upwards)


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Jello said:


> I'm looking at the Cal Aqua Nano fluxus pipes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you follow the main pipe, you'll notice it doesn't "curve" the water up. The top of the opening actually sits above the water so that it can skim the top protein layer. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, I'm just taking a wild assumption.


----------



## TitanLH (Feb 26, 2013)

Knicolas said:


> I've asked GLA when they'll be getting more fluxus sets in and they said by next week. I'm glad I've had to wait for them because I would have just ordered them without putting much thought into it. Which led me to this thread.


+1 on this! I also received a response from GLA saying their fluxus set should be in no later than two weeks as of 3/4/13. I'm thinking of getting it for my ADA 45-f


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Knicolas said:


> Exact answer I was looking for! Thanks for your help. I figured the violet and the fluxus would create a problem with the down flow. May I ask what filter you have on the mini-l?


I used an ehiem 2232 ecco. I'm not a huge fan of the classics because they're harder to prime. 

The nano fluxus does point down, and because of the single suction cup, and the placement of it, it causes it point even more downwards... not sure if I make sense here.

Actually, thinking about it again, maybe the fluxus nano would be great on a mini-L since it's a taller tank. I used it on a 60F too and that was no bueno


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> I used an ehiem 2232 ecco. I'm not a huge fan of the classics because they're harder to prime.
> 
> The nano fluxus does point down, and because of the single suction cup, and the placement of it, it causes it point even more downwards... not sure if I make sense here.
> 
> Actually, thinking about it again, maybe the fluxus nano would be great on a mini-L since it's a taller tank. I used it on a 60F too and that was no bueno


Didn't you say that you used the fluxus nano on your girlfriends mini-l?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone know the difference between the Do!aqua JP-1 and the ADA Mini P-1?

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_26_3&products_id=79

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_67&products_id=736

Visually they look very similar but it states the JP-1 produces a strong current whereas the MP-2 produces a moderate flow. If I adjust the flow on my filter will the JP-1 perform like the MP-2? Or is the $40 difference worth it?


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

bump, ready to place my order. need last minute opinion.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

TitanLH said:


> +1 on this! I also received a response from GLA saying their fluxus set should be in no later than two weeks as of 3/4/13. I'm thinking of getting it for my ADA 45-f


Hmm.. wonder why I haven't gotten ANY kind of response from them, other than the automated kind.


----------



## Rcfan08 (Dec 26, 2012)

Get the ADA, the violet glass jet tip is pinched to increase pressure which just makes water flow harder directly across the tank. The ADA product will distribute flow better which I'm sure is what you're looking for. I'd get a P2 though if it'll fit your tank and filter. The dispersion of flow is really nice and it'll aerate the surface well if near the top or slightly out of the water.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

P-2? or Mini P-2?


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I can maybe make custom acrylic pipes for you. Only in 9-10 mm sizes though.


----------



## Rcfan08 (Dec 26, 2012)

The mini p2 doesn't have the same tip as the reg p2 so its not gonna have the same effect on dispersal of flow.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

If any of you are interested I have a brand new set of Do Aqua pipes that I decided to not use. I have the violet glass mp-1 10 mm and the violet glass mv-1 13 mm. Decided to go another route.

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_67&products_id=368

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=65_67&products_id=369


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I paid 106 plus shipping. I'd take 90 + 10 for shipping and insurance. Never even been connected to the tubing or seen water.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

May I ask what route you're going and why?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I decided to get two sets. Im buying 2 sets of the Aquatic Magic 9mm pipes. Also buying two sets of the Cal Aqua flexus sets. I'm keeping 2 Cal aqua inflows and 2 AquaticMagic outflows. 2 Cal Aqua outflows and 2 AquaticMagic inflows will be sold. 

I really like the Do aqua pipes, but I want ones with suction cups. I'd rather have 2 sets of lily pipes than one. Thats the main reason i'm switching.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Despite all my craziness on this thread, I'm leaning toward the cal aqua ones as well. I like how the outflow keeps close to the wall it's mounted on. I feel like it creates less of a distraction. Are you waiting for gla to have them in as well? 

What makes you want the aquatic magic outflows?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree with that. I emailed cal aqua directly, they will sell to you only if GLA is out of stock. I have had the Cal Aqua ones before. I did like them, but they do push water towards the soil. If you situated them right they don't, but they slide back down and do it again. 

The aquatic magic ones interest me because its small and it looks like it points upwards. I know the cal aqua inflow is good, and the aquatic magic looks small with a nice flow upward.
It just depends on how you want to run it. I see benefits to all of different types, just matters what you want to do.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you installed them yet or waiting to receive them? I'd love to see how they look. Are you putting them on your mini-m?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

The do aqua? Or cal aqua and aquatic magic


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

you guys need to look into the gush line that darketsky carries. high quality pieces at an affordable price. they are very popular in other parts of the world, just recently coming to the states.

They have a few pieces suitable for nanos that accomplish different things. If you're already looking at the doaqua line, they are of comparable quality. I'd say better than cal aqua having owned all 3 (thicker borosilicate glass than calaqua)


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, does anyone know if it's okay to place the pipes elsewhere other than the sides? I'm thinking of putting the outflow on the back right facing forward and the inflow on the back left.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> The do aqua? Or cal aqua and aquatic magic


The cal aqua/aqua magic


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

pwolfe said:


> you guys need to look into the gush line that darketsky carries. high quality pieces at an affordable price. they are very popular in other parts of the world, just recently coming to the states.
> 
> They have a few pieces suitable for nanos that accomplish different things. If you're already looking at the doaqua line, they are of comparable quality. I'd say better than cal aqua having owned all 3 (thicker borosilicate glass than calaqua)


I did actually. I didn't look further into it because I couldn't find a diagram showing measurements of the pipes.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Pwolfe, do you know where I can get such information?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have some pics at the beginning on my journal in my sig.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I've seen your thread. Arent those the cal aqua pipes? I meant your aquatic magic and cal aqua set.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

That is the cal aqua set. I haven't ordered the new stuff yet. 

I can't find any gush lily pipes that will fit in a mini m.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you feel like the the downward flow is creating a problem? Do you have to dial back your 2213? And you're saying even if you raise the pipe to be above the water it falls back down?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

this is the main gush site, btw, they are they spin off of borneo wild. it's like doaqua is to ada. the site doesn't have measurements, but I can measure my mini pipe if you like, just best in mind I only own the oBubble mini which appears to be discontinued. the height should be the same though, it's just the head that is different. I also have the mini inflow I can measure. the mini series is small enough that even with 1.5 inch of substrate they fit perfectly on my 45f which is exactly why I bought them.

I found it rediculous that ada makes the 45f but all the glassware was too tall to use on it except gush and cal aqua's offerings

http://www.gush-aqua.com/


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

and those of you worried about downward flow with up sized canisters on nanos really need to invest in a poppy style outflow. having tried all shapes, that is the magic bullet you want


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> That is the cal aqua set. I haven't ordered the new stuff yet.
> 
> I can't find any gush lily pipes that will fit in a mini m.


you want any of thier pipes that say 'mini'. if they for my 45f, a mini m is a non issue


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I was once set on the poppy but I felt like it was too much of a distraction on a nano tank. The only way I'd use the poppy was if I was able to I stall the pipe on the back and aim it forward. Still waiting for someone to answer that question actually.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting. I have no idea why I never noticed your placement of your pipes pwolfe. Do you find the gush bubble similar to the poppy style? Also the 45f has the same exact dimensions of the mini-l except half th height. How's your flow with this setup?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Gush looks exactly like I have already. Not interested. The inflow has no suction cup. The outflow only has one and the pipe looks bigger. They have no measurements and cost as much or more than do aqua. $78 for the inlet and $78 for the outlet. You might as well buy ADA lily pipes.

Knicolas, 

here is an example what the cal aqua tends to do. With only the one suction cup, it tends to point down. Yes the 2213 was dialed back. I will be running a 2211 on this new Mini M.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Throw an extra cup on there and it should work well. If I was going with a 2213, I would do the cal aqua no doubt.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Maybe some zip tie and attach the bottom of the pipe to the stand would do the trick eh?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

That could work. Or add a clear cup with an attachment just like the ones that come with an eheim. Add it further up towards the top


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> Interesting. I have no idea why I never noticed your placement of your pipes pwolfe. Do you find the gush bubble similar to the poppy style? Also the 45f has the same exact dimensions of the mini-l except half th height. How's your flow with this setup?


I have an inline gla diffuser on this setup, a side effect is that I can watch the flow very easily. The bubbles kinda spiral off the front glass, to the back, to the front, etc making thier way to the inflow. I dont know if its optimal, but i have no dead spots.

Couesfanatic:

Not really sure what unit you're looking at, my inflow has a suction cup. I'm using the "gnano 13". As I stated before, I bought these specifically because ADA/DoAqua do not make a pipe this short. None of their pipes will work with a 45f unless the stand has the exact measurements of the tank itself, meaning that once hung, the pipes would extend below the tank. And cal aqua's would have provided a flow patten that would not work for my setup, despite being sized properly. 

As far as measurements go, the outflow from tube side's bottom to the top of the curve is about 4.5". The inflow is the same for the dry side, but the wet side extends about 6" from top of curve to the bottom where the slits are. The slits are configured exactly like cal aqua's where there is a hole at the bottom. I like this in both manufacturer's config, I see a ton of debris fly up that little hole.

More accurate measurements would require me to take the pipe off for cleaning and the wife would probably not appreciate the racket I'd likely make doing that at this hour.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the additional info. I was looking at the website. I mean that the website should have the measurements. That inflow looks pretty good. How much does the inflow cost? I didn't see any prices on the website. The heights does seem perfect for that tank size.

How far out from the edge does your outflow go? 3 or 4 inches?


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I was looking at the website. I mean that the website should have the measurements. That inflow looks pretty good. How much does the inflow cost? I didn't see any prices on the website. The heights does seem perfect for that tank size.
> 
> How far out from the edge does your outflow go? 3 or 4 inches?


Measuring from the back pane of glass its 3.5" to the tip of the outflow. The Inflow measures 1.5 inches away from the back pane of glass. I measured from the dry side of the glass.

When I bought my pipes there was no US distributor so I had to import them. Shipping was rough from the UK. But I tend to disregard price as long as I'm confident the product will address my needs. Darketsky here on the forums now carries BW/Gush glassware, he'd probably be better able to address questions of price.

edit: just checked his site, doesn't appear he has the mini series anyways, but I know he can import the items for you as he did that for me on some Borneo Wild pipes before he started actually carrying them in stock.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

cool, thanks for the help


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

He has the combo for sale right now. Not really digging the price. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.plantedtank.net%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2745066&ei=Mig8UY3KKaW3ywH0vYHIDQ&usg=AFQjCNHctK8u56A0y1Q3TXMOLg2Acvi04A&sig2=WYzfmb5t6iSeMXNp_dTtfQ


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Knicolas said:


> He has the combo for sale right now. Not really digging the price. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.plantedtank.net%2Fforums%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D2745066&ei=Mig8UY3KKaW3ywH0vYHIDQ&usg=AFQjCNHctK8u56A0y1Q3TXMOLg2Acvi04A&sig2=WYzfmb5t6iSeMXNp_dTtfQ


Those are not the mini pipes that I have btw. Those are just standard pipes meant for a larger tank, probably something more 60p sized.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

I see what you mean.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

i got some pipes from aquatic magic. they might work for you.. used a iphone for size comparison


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

pm sent. Those look like the 13mm.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. Are you selling those?


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

@nicolas. no am not selling them at the moment


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

sepulvd said:


> @nicolas. no am not selling them at the moment


Oh okay. I was a little confused. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

Knicolas said:


> Also, does anyone know if it's okay to place the pipes elsewhere other than the sides? I'm thinking of putting the outflow on the back right facing forward and the inflow on the back left.


would love an answer to this one...


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

laqu said:


> would love an answer to this one...


thanks I'd still like to know also


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

so I decided to just bite the bullet and am splurging. I'm about to order and ADA set. LILY PIPE MINI INFLOW V-1 and LILY PIPE MINI OUTFLOW P-2. Someone stop me...


----------



## Jello (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think you'll be disappointed with the ADA set. The inflow is easier to clean than the Do!Aqua version (because it doesn't bulge out) and the outflow is nice because it moves the outflowing water towards the surface of the water. 
I was just hoping there was something out there similar but costs less =)


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Jello said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed with the ADA set. The inflow is easier to clean than the Do!Aqua version (because it doesn't bulge out) and the outflow is nice because it moves the outflowing water towards the surface of the water.
> I was just hoping there was something out there similar but costs less =)


I was hoping the same. There are plenty of traditional pipes made by different companies. I don't know why none of them carry a similar type of outflow.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

you will cry when you break one.


----------



## Knicolas (Nov 23, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> you will cry when you break one.


Yes I will. Are they fragile?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never dropped the dough on ADA lily pipes. The Do aqua are pretty sturdy. The issue is usually the inflow. The outflow you can clean without removing the tubing. The inflow has to be removed and it usually breaks at the top bend when you put pressure on the tubing to remove it. I broke my Cal Aqua intake before.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

laqu said:


> would love an answer to this one...


Yes you can. I've seen it done on cubes a lot of times.

I've broken a bunch of lily pipes, very sad when it happens.


----------

